# Brake return spring making a noise



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

When I hit the brakes the return spring makes a noise like a spring expanding. Is this normal or something to fix? Thanks for your answer and also thanks to anyone who answered my last question. Been too busy getting things done before the bad weather sets in to check in very often now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could spray it with WD40, might help. I know it did with my clutch pedal return spring noise.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It could also be that your backing plate is grooved from wear where the shoes ride. If you remove the shoes and there are grooves in the raised pad area where the shoes contact the backing plate, you can grind them smooth if they're not too bad and re-apply some white grease and you'll be good to go.


----------

